# Goblin + Sandphiole



## madmurdock (15. April 2011)

Hi,

es ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass Goblins NPC Mats guenstiger erwerben koennen als jede andere Klasse. Welche Voraussetzungen muss ein Goblin erfuellen um in Uldum die Mats bei Yasmin zu kaufen?

Sprich:

Lvl?
Muss er Alchi sein?
Etc.

Kann ich also mit nem Lvl 1 Char dahinrennen?


----------



## Cassiopheia (15. April 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Kann ich also mit nem Lvl 1 Char dahinrennen?



Sollte gehn. Alchi sein definitv nein. Freigeschaltet durch ne Quest wird der NPC meines Wissens auch nicht, sollte also immer da sein. Bevor du dich mit Level 1 hinquälst würd ich aber überlegen ob du nicht nen Gildie (der Goblin ist) fragen kannst. Oder dich wer hinfliegt etc^^

PS Level 1 wird aber nicht gehn, weil du als Goblin auf der Insel "festhängst" bis du die Startquests durch hast. (Meiner ist mit Level 12 mal da runter gekommen...)


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2011)

Kannst dir auch nen Goblin DK machen..wenn du nicht schon einen hast.


----------



## LeWhopper (15. April 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass Goblins NPC Mats guenstiger erwerben koennen als jede andere Klasse. Welche Voraussetzungen muss ein Goblin erfuellen um in Uldum die Mats bei Yasmin zu kaufen?
> 
> ...



LvL? Leider keine Ahnung
Alchi? Nein
Und mein Priester war zum Glück Goblin als ich mir die Mats gekauft habe^^ So hab ich einiges gespart obwohl ich gar nicht mehr daran gedacht hatte.


----------



## madmurdock (16. April 2011)

Weiss jemand wie hoch die neutralen AH Kosten sind?


----------



## Dark_Lady (16. April 2011)

waren das net 300% oder so? Auf jeden Fall wäre wohl die Ersparnis durchs Goblin-kaufen mehr oder weniger denke ich futsch...


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2011)

Dein Plan hat 2 Probleme: 

1.) Goblins kommen mit Stufe 1 nicht von ihrer Insel weg, erst wenn sie das komplette Startgebiet durchgespielt haben - ergo kein "Durchlaufen" nach Tanaris, was auch aufgrund des vielen Wassers in Tausendnadeln eher ein "Laufen und viel schwimmen" wird
2.) die Gebühren im neutralen AH betragen 300% des Händlerverkaufspreises (das was dir ein Händler dafür bietet) fürs Einsstellen und 15% des Kaufpreises bei Verkauf....

...alles in allem ist bei dieser Planung der Vorteil des Goblineinkaufs (Funktioniert der überhaupt? Yasmin gehört doch keiner Fraktion an, ergo solltest du da auch keinen "Kaufvorteil" besitzen, da der Verkaufspreis dafür ja rufunabhängig sein sollte, wenn man gar keinen Ruf sammeln kann...k.a.) schon wieder weg


----------



## madmurdock (16. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dein Plan hat 2 Probleme:
> 
> 1.) Goblins kommen mit Stufe 1 nicht von ihrer Insel weg, erst wenn sie das komplette Startgebiet durchgespielt haben - ergo kein "Durchlaufen" nach Tanaris, was auch aufgrund des vielen Wassers in Tausendnadeln eher ein "Laufen und viel schwimmen" wird
> 2.) die Gebühren im neutralen AH betragen 300% des Händlerverkaufspreises (das was dir ein Händler dafür bietet) fürs Einsstellen und 15% des Kaufpreises bei Verkauf....
> ...



Zu 2.) Es wird ja nur der Preis genommen, den man beim NPC erhaelt, *wenn man etwas verkaufen will* und nicht ankaufen will. Eine Rune der Teleportation kostet ja 10 Silber, kanna ber nur fuer 2 Silber oder so verkauft werden.

Weiss jemand, ob man einen gewissen Gildenruf braucht fuer den 5% / 10% Goldbonus?

Aber ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein, der auf die Idee gekommen ist, sich die Mats uebern Goblin Twink zu beschaffen? -.- Kennt sich denn wirklich keiner richtig damit aus und kann seine Erfahrung einbringen? ;(


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Zu 2.) Es wird ja nur der Preis genommen, den man beim NPC erhaelt, *wenn man etwas verkaufen will* und nicht ankaufen will.



Sag ich doch

Den Gildengoldbonus bekommst du unabhängig vom Ruf bei der Gilde, genauso wie die Mountgeschwindigkeit, den Rufbonus, den EP-Bonus, den Punktebonus


----------



## madmurdock (16. April 2011)

Wie teuer ist denn dann der Händlerpreis, wenn man es wieder verticken will? Wenn es immer noch 200 Gold oder so sind, und ich 200x8x3 nehmen muss, kann ich den Plan ja knicken.


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2011)

Zitat aus den Kommentaren zum Stub

"Die Kosten belaufen sich als Goblin auf 2.4k Gold. (Die Phiole 4k)"

bzw.

"20300 Gold für die 8 Sand und Eine Phiole beim 24er Gilden Bonus und als Goblin!"

Verkaufspreis kann dir nur jemand nennen der das Ding auch im Inventar hat, der sieht ja dann den VK Preis


----------



## lord just (16. April 2011)

also zu den preisen ohne bonus

pyriumbeschichtete kristallphiole  ankauf 5.000g verkauf 12,5g

sande der zeit ankauf 3.000g verkauf 750g


----------



## madmurdock (16. April 2011)

lord schrieb:


> also zu den preisen ohne bonus
> 
> pyriumbeschichtete kristallphiole ankauf 5.000g verkauf 12,5g
> 
> sande der zeit ankauf 3.000g verkauf 750g



Danke für die Infos. Also lohnt sich der Aufwand DEFINITIV bei der Phiole. Der Sand beläuft sich dann auf 750x3 = 2250. Ergo ueberschreitet man an dieser Stelle den Sinn der Aktion, da man am Ende mehr latzt als ohne Goblin.

&#8364;: Natuerlich kostet das Ding 12,50g, was man 1 mal anstatt 8 mal braucht...


----------



## veryarrant (9. Juli 2011)

Ich zahle mit meinem 83er Goblin 26,1k für die Mats dank Gildenbonus.
Wird wohl daran liegen, dass der Verkäufer keiner Fraktion angehört.


----------

